# galaxy core prime



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought a selfie stick for my galaxy core prime mobile phone, but it doesn't seem to work. I attached a white wire from the stick to the sound input opening on the galaxy core prime and when I push the little button on the sticks base, nothing happens.
Does anyone know what I might be doing wrong. Do I have to make any adjustments, etc. on my galaxy core prime mobile phone??


----------

